# computer shuts down for no reason



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

My sony windows xp computer shuts down for no apparent reason their is no warning or error screen. At times it will shut down but the computer will still be on. I also try to install a reader rabbit spanish game and I am recieving a message to install quick time. I did and it is still telling me to install quick time. Can anyone help me?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi obedislove3 and welcome to TSF ! 

The spanish game not recognizing quicktime is likely to be some problem with the game. Contact the game's creators or check their website for support.

Now about your seemingly random shutdowns : it could be overheating, failing RAM, failing power supply or two or three other reasons. Is this a desktop computer or a laptop ? If it's a laptop we'll move this thread to the laptop support section. Tell us about its exact model name.

If it's a desktop please post your complete system specs (see the link in my sig). If there's some model name on the case tell us about it. Don't forget to give us the informations about your power supply : open the case and tell us what you see on the sticker that's on the side of the power supply block (brand, model, wattage, amperage on each rail).

Right-click my computer => properties => advanced => settings under startup and recovery and uncheck the automatically restart box. This may give you a blue error screen next time the computer hangs before it restarts (depends on what's causing the problem). Tell us about the error message if you see any.

Go to start => run and type eventvwr.msc. Search the different sections there for errors or warnings corresponding to the times of the crashes. Report with the source of the error, the event # and the text under description when you double-cick the error (you'll have to highlight the text and use ctrl+c/ctrl+v to copy/paste it since right-click doesn't work there).

Go to start => run and type devmgmt.msc. In the view menu check "show hidden devices". Report here if you see any warning sign next to one device there.

Enter the BIOS at startup : search for some message telling you which key to press to enter setup or look at this site. Search for some hardware monitor or PC health screen and report the temps, fan speeds and voltages (+3.3, +5, +12V) you see there. If you can't find those informations there then install sensorsview pro (latest version here) and report what your cpu & gpu temps, fan speeds and voltages are.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

event id #:11904
Product: PCDADDIN -- Error 1904.Module C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\AddIn\VistaPCD.cyx failed to register. HRESULT . Contact your support personnel.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp. 

is this what you are looking for and do you want all of the errors.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

That error is not likely to be the problem. See if there's one error that seems to come back each time the computer crashes. If you have lots of errors in the event viewer it's no good sign so when you have some free time try to tell us about all of them. If you see many "the memory could not be read errors", it could point to faulty RAM. If there are any disk errors it's important too as your hard drive could be failing in which case you should backup all your data and run a diagnostic tool on it.

The important thing to begin with is that you tell us which computer model exactly you have, or your complete system specs if it's a custom build, and tell us about your CPU temp, fan speeds and voltages, preferably in the BIOS or using sensorsview pro. Most probable causes would be overheating of a failing PSU so let's rule that out first.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mother Board : Asus p4s266 
Company Name	ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket 478



CPU : CPU Sockets/Slots	1 Socket 478
INTEL PENTIUM 4, 2018 MHz (20 x 101)
Intel corp. 
Field	Value
L2 Cache	512 KB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)
L1 Data Cache	8 KB
L1 Trace Cache	12K Instructions

CPUID CPU Name	Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz

RAM : Memory Type	DDR SDRAM 
Module Type	Unbuffered
Module Name	Hyundai HYMD264 6468-H
Memory Speed	PC2100 (133 MHz)
512 MB

Video card: how do I find video card info with everest?

Hard Drive: how do I find info about hard drive with everest? Where do I look?

Operating system: Microsoft windows xp home edition	


i will send the error report again as soon as possible , I really apreciate your help.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

1.	error event id- 7
The device, \Device\CdRom0, has a bad block
THERE ARE 95 OF EVENT ID 7.

2.	ERROR EVENT ID: 59
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\AddIn\Atlbutn.dll. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully.
THERE ARE 21 OF THE EVENT ID 59

3.	ERROR EVENT ID: 7011
Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for a transaction response from the Messenger service.

4.	ERROR EVENT ID; 12
The device 'SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-140C' (IDE\CdRomSAMSUNG_CD-ROM_SC-140C__________________A100____\5&17b6db6e&0&0.1.0) disappeared from the system without first being prepared for removal.

5.	ERROR EVENT ID: 9
The device, \Device\Ide\IdePort1, did not respond within the timeout period.
THERE ARE 9 ERROR ID 9.


6.	ERROR ID : 27
The operation on the PS/2 keyboard device timed out (time out is configurable via the registry).

7.	ERROR ID :1001
Fault bucket 00229353.

8.	ERROR ID :1002
Hanging application PLAY_PORN[1].exe, version 1.0.0.1, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

9.	ERROR ID:11905 
Product: PCDADDIN -- Error 1905.Module C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\AddIn\VistaPCD.cyx failed to unregister. HRESULT . Contact your support personnel.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

obedislove3 said:


> Video card: how do I find video card info with everest?
> 
> Hard Drive: how do I find info about hard drive with everest? Where do I look?


In everest go to computer => summary and you'll find everything there. Look what's written next to disk drives and video adapter. Check figures 4 and 5 in this tutorial.

You still haven't told us whether this was a laptop (notebook) or a desktop (tower) computer. If it's a desktop you'll need to unscrew its side panel and tell us the informations about the power supply you'll find on the sticker that's on the side of the power supply block (at the rear top inside the case, where the power cable is hooked).

Use sensorsview pro (link at the end of my first post) to tell us about your temperatures, fan speeds and +3.3, +5 and +12V voltages.

The problem is likely to be overheating. If the computer is a desktop then unplug the power cablen, open the case and clean any dust you find inside the case with a can of compressed air (available at your local electronics or computer shop), especially on the fans and heatsinks.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

DESKTOP COMPUTER



Temp of computer 
Field	Value
Sensor Properties	
Sensor Type	Winbond W83627EHF (ISA 290h)

Temperatures	
Motherboard	35 °C (95 °F)
CPU	57 °C (135 °F)

Cooling Fans	
CPU	1418 RPM
Chassis	4219 RPM

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	1.45 V
Aux	3.15 V
+3.3 V	3.33 V
+5 V	5.16 V
-12 V	5.25 V
-5 V	-7.71 V
+5 V Standby	4.61 V
VBAT Battery	2.24 V
Debug Info F	77 28 FF
Debug Info T	35 57 208
Debug Info V	9A C5 D0 C0 FF F5 00 (01)

The only thing I see about power supply is this, I did open computer and don’t see anything else , AC input 100-120v – 3.9a
50/60hz


1.Video Adapter Properties	
Device Description	SiS 650_740
Adapter String	SiS Compatible VGA
BIOS String	1.08a
Chip Type	SiS 650 Rev 00
DAC Type	Internal
Installed Drivers	SiSGRV (6.13.10.2076 built by: WinDDK)
Memory Size	32 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer	
Company Name	Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation
Product Information	http://www.sis.com/products/index.htm#gpus
Driver Download	http://www.sis.com/download

2. Device Properties	
Driver Description	Floppy disk drive
Driver Date	7/1/2001
Driver Version	5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider	Microsoft
INF File	flpydisk.inf

I apologize if i missed anything.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

The CPU temp is too high, should be around 40°C when doing nothing, and the fan speed is pretty low. Maybe it's clogged by dust.

Unplug the power cable, open the computer case and clean all the dust you see on the heatsink and fans. Use a can of compressed air available at your local computer or electronics shop for that purpose. Touch a metal part of the case before you touch any internal components. Check that the CPU heatsink doesn't move at all. Clean the rear fan as well. Replug the computer, power it on and check that all the fans are spinning. Monitor your cpu temp again.

Could you use sensorsview pro to monitor you voltages ? Everest doesn't report the +12V line which is important. You can post a screenshot of sensorsview pro's readings if you press the print screen (or prt scr) key, go to start => all programs => accessories => paint, click edit => paste, save as .jpg and attach the image to your next post using the manage attachments button from advanced mode.

A noname PSU is never a good thing but your computer is pretty old so it could have enough power with it. First thing is to get that CPU temp lower than 45°C.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

thank you so much, I will try all of that tommorow.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

sorry to sound so ingnorant but what is the CPU


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

CPU stands for central processing unit, it's the processor of the computer, the chip that does all the calculations (and every operation on a computer is a calculation). When working it gets hot and if it gets to hot it can be damaged which is why there's a protection on the motherboard that shuts the computer down when the CPU gets too hot.

This is the heatsink and fans that are on top of the CPU, hiding it to the view
http://www.pctechguide.com/images/tutorials/MBoard/Heatsink4.jpg
The heatsink helps dissipate the heat from the CPU and the fan brings fresh air on it.

This is the real CPU :
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/11403294/Intel_CPU.jpg
You won't see it unless you remove the heatsink and fan. You don't need to do anything with it unless cleaning the dust isn't enough and you need to redo the thermal paste between the CPU and heatsink.

You need to clean any dust you could see on the CPU fan (black part on first picture) and any dust there could be between the heatsink fins (heatsink = grey part on first picture). Use a can of compressed air for that purpose. Clean all the other fans and smaller heatsinks you could see on the motherboard.

Here's a complete dust cleaning guide if needed :
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial118.html


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

this is current temp after cleaning fan 

Sensor Properties	
Sensor Type	Winbond W83627EHF (ISA 290h)

Temperatures	
Motherboard	32 °C (90 °F)
CPU	71 °C (160 °F)

Cooling Fans	
CPU	1318 RPM
Chassis	2482 RPM

Voltage Values	
CPU Core	1.46 V
Aux	3.12 V
+3.3 V	3.31 V
+5 V	5.19 V
-12 V	5.25 V
-5 V	-7.71 V
+5 V Standby	4.63 V
VBAT Battery	2.24 V
Debug Info F	80 44 FF
Debug Info T	32 71 208
Debug Info V	9C C3 CF C1 FF F5 00 (01)
ith air


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

it is so weird becuase the temp will shoot way up and then go down, example: temp was at 71 then it went to 52 now it is at 55. what to do next. please forgive me if i am missing somthning


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

The cpu fan still isn't going fast enough for me... Make sure the fan's power cable is hooked to the power plug labelled CPU_FAN on the motherboard. I'll ask a mod to move this to the motherboard & cpu section where you'll have better support.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

We need to know the +12V reading - try *Speedfan*.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

What Exactly Do You Need From Speedfan.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The voltages and temperatures.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

obedislove3 said:


> 8.	ERROR ID :1002
> Hanging application PLAY_PORN[1].exe, version 1.0.0.1, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.


PLAY_PORN[1].exe is part of Adware.Hotbar; you may very well be infected by malware. Troubleshooting a malware-infected computer is most vain of an endeavour. Please follow the 5 Step Process and check out if your issue(s) persist, after you will have been declared clean by our Security Analysts.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Is this what you need as far as the temp and voltage if not please tell me where to go. i am not as brilliant as you.  

CPU usage

Fan 1: 1350 RPM
FAN 2: 4441 RPM
FAN3: 0 RPM

TEMP 1: 32C
TEMP 2: 56C
TEMP 3: 48C
TEMP 4: 0C

SPEED 1: 020
SPEED 02: 100
SPEED 03: 100

VCORE:
1.45V
+12: 11.98V
+3.3:3.33V
+5V: 5.19V
VIN2: 15.50V
+VSB: 5.13
VBAT+ 2.24V


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

@ Zazula : I'm not sure the malware is what's causing the shutdowns since a malware is not likely to 'cause the CPU to get to 70°C and a CPU at more than 70°C will usually make the computer shut down. I believe we could continue to investigate the overheating issue while the security techs review his logs, keeping in mind that we need to focus only on the hardware issues and wait for a clean HJT report before we take any further steps reguarding other software issues.

@ obedislove3 : you definitely need to take Zazula's advice. You seem to have some malicious software installed on your computer. Go through the 5 steps and post a log in a new thread in the HijackThis section. The security techs will get back to you with a solution in a few days.

Use speedfan as eneles advised to provide us the missing information about your 12V line.

*Edit : *ok, just saw your last message. Temp2 is likely to be the cpu temp. 56°C is still too hot. Leave memtest opened and report here if you see that temp2 gets higher than 60°C. Voltages seem fine to me :4-dontkno I'll leave eneles help you with that part since I won't be around much this weekend.

Don't forget to follow Zazula's instructions : http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with JPB - the voltages look fine, but the CPU is too hot.

The best thing, IMO, is to make sure the computer gets rid of all malware before we look at the hardware problem.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

FWIW: My own, 24/7/365 usage, Pentium 4 runs at 75ºC all the time when it is under load, and still my PC does not crash as a result of this. :winkgrin: I don't say, of course, that I encourage users running their CPUs at these temps; I'm just (humbly) suggesting a troubleshooting priority order.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Doing Quick Scan Now. You Guys Are So Awsome To Be Helping Me.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

THIS IS WHAT I RECIEVED FROM THE SCAN

Incident Status Location 

Dialer:dialer.b Not disinfected hkey_current_user\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run\Instant Access 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/YieldManager Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Adrevolver Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][3].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/AdDynamix Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/PointRoll Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Advertising Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Apmebf Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Azjmp Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Bluestreak Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Serving-sys Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Casalemedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Bridgetrack Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Clickbank Not disinfected  C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/did-it Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/FastClick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Mediaplex Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Overture Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Overture Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/QuestionMarket Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/RealMedia Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Server.iad.Liveperson Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Serving-sys Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Traffic Marketplace Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Tribalfusion Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/BurstBeacon Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Zedo Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\your name\Cookies\your [email protected][1].txt 
Virus:Generic Trojan Disinfected C:\WINDOWS\Temp\IAUninstall\uninstall.exe


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

By The Way, Can Anyone Hack Into My Computer With All This Info I Am Giving You? Just Curious


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello obedislove3,

These gentlemen are correct that you have infection onboard, and there is likely more there than what Panda is reporting. We should address that first to rule out malware as the cause of your issue.

Download *Deckard's System Scanner (DSS)* to your *Desktop*.

What DSS will do:

create a new System Restore point in Windows XP and Vista.
clean your Temporary Files, Downloaded Program Files, and Internet Cache Files, and also empty the Recycle Bin on all drives.
check some important areas of your system and produce a report for your analyst to review. 
DSS automatically runs *HijackThis* for you, but it will also install and place a shortcut to HijackThis on your desktop if you do not already have HijackThis installed.


Note: You must be logged onto an account with administrator privileges.
*Close* all applications and windows.
*Double-click* on *dss.exe* to run it, and follow the prompts.
When the scan is complete, two text files will open - *main.txt* <- this one will be maximized and *extra.txt* <-this one will be minimized
Copy *(Ctrl+A then Ctrl+C)* and paste *(Ctrl+V)* the contents of *main.txt* in your post.
Please *attach extra.txt* to your post.
To attach a file to a new post, simply
Click the[*Manage Attachments*] button under *Additional Options > Attach Files* on the post composition page, and
*copy and paste* the following into the "*Upload File from your Computer*" box: *C:\Deckard\System Scanner\extra.txt*​
 Click *Upload.*

Please do not post those reports in this thread. Begin a thread in the HijackThis Log Help section--> http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/
and include the following:

*main.txt
an attached extra.txt*

I'll review those logs as soon as possible.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, I did the whole deckard scan thing. What do i do now. The computer has been on for a few hours now and not shut down. I guess I just need to wait and see if it shuts down again. and time it


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you installed the latest critical updates as Ried suggested ? To do that go to start => Windows Update and follow the instructions there.

At what temp is your CPU running now ? Report here should your computer shut down again.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am sure I updated already but I am doing it again. The computer shutdown three or four more times. The fan temp currently is Temp 1 38c /temp 2 60c /temp 3 -48c. 
I have also received the fallowing messages. access violation at address 005450af in module speedfan.exe.read of address 00000178. and The instruction0x77f52cd2 refreced memory at 0x434f4460. the memory could not be written. click on okay to terminate the program.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Uninstall Speedfan. Try SensorsView instead (link in my signature).


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have downloaded updates. temps currently are CPU: 55C ; SYS: 33C; AUX:208C CPU Fan 1350 RPM; SYS Fan 2312 RPM


Computer stayed on all night. I will report again if it goes off again.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The CPU fan is still too slow.
Try plugging the fan to another connector on the motherboard.
What model is your Sony? I'm trying to find a manual.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Please let me know if this is correct, I think the model is PCV-RX753 Sony VAIO Digital studio PC. the computer has been on for four hours so far and the temps are CPU: 55C, SYS: 33, AUX: 208C
CPU Fan: 1350 RPM
SYS Fan: 2861 RPM


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I can't find a manual for the motherboard in your computer.
Did you try another fan connector?
Take a look in BIOS and/or Windows and see if there's any fan control programs.


----------



## obedislove3 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello. How are you today? Well my computer has not shut down by itself in a few days. I put a spanish jumpstart game in and the computer shut down. When I turned the computer back on the cpu temp was 80 c now about five minutes later it is at 57 c. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Seems there's no motherboard manual on Sony's website (and I couldn't download any user guide because Sony's servers did not respond) but I found a video explaining how to open the case and remove the power supply block if it can help : 
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/tutorial-display.pl?tut_id=269&mdl=PCVRX753

The CPU fan and heatsink are hidden behind the power supply. If you haven't done so yet then remove the power supply block and clean the CPU fan with a can of compressed air.

Check that the fan/heatsink is correctly seated and doesn't move at all.

Is there any BIOS utility you can access when the computer starts ? Try to press F2 or F3 when the computer starts or look for a message like "press xx to enter Setup". See if there's some quiet fan or fan speed setting in the BIOS.


----------

